
ImageFlow – A faster and safer alternative to ImageMagick - acchan
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/njones/imageflow-respect-the-pixels-a-secure-alt-to-image
======
acchan
From the official website [0]

>libimageflow has ~10x the throughput of ImageMagick, yet puts security first.
It is correct, fast, and has an evolvable JSON API. Imageflow doesn’t try to
be ImageMagick; it supports only the core image operations and web-safe image
formats needed by most applications and websites. This focus allows
libimageflow to have a tiny and auditable codebase.

[0] [https://www.imageflow.io](https://www.imageflow.io)

